# [portage] emerge -auDNvt world conflict: 1 Block (résolu)

## bpier

Salut à tous. Je suis encore novice sur Gentoo. Après avoir mis à jour l'arbre portage et l'overlay pro-audio, j'ai lancé pour la première fois la commande emerge -auDNvt world. Là, emerge me demande si je compte mettre à jour les paquets qui peuvent l'être. Mais avant de répondre oui, j'ai été interpellé par un bout de phrase : Conflict: 1 block. je ne sais pas ce que cela signifie. J'ai cherché sur le forum, puis sur le net, sans succès. Voici la totalité du message :

 *Quote:*   

> Total: 65 packages (52 upgrades, 4 new, 1 in new slot, 8 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 342,591 kB
> 
> Conflict: 1 block
> 
> Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

 

Qu'est ce que ce Conflict: 1 block signifie ? Merci d'avance. Pierre

----------

## RaX

Bonsoir,

Dans ton cas cela signifie probablement que la mise à jour d'un paquet est "bloqué"  par la présence d'un autre paquet déjà installé sur le système. Il nous faudrait la totalité du message pour en savoir plus.

Dans ton cas ce n'est pas bloquant pour portage, qui t'informe juste du "conflit" et va le résoudre par lui même. Très probablement en dé-installant le paquet bloquant et en le réinstallant avec une version différente.

Maintenant pour en avoir le coeur net il nous faut la totalité du message retourné par ton  "emerge -auDNvt world".

Tcho.

----------

## bpier

Tcho, voilà l'intégralité du message :

 *Quote:*   

> bpier portage # emerge -auDNvt world
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

Ton hypothèse pourrait être validée par le message. Auquel cas le paquet bloquant, qui sera updaté, pourrait bien être gnome-extra/gucharmap.

Un eix gnome-extra/gucharmap me donne :

 *Quote:*   

> bpier music # eix gnome-extra/gucharmap
> 
> [U] gnome-extra/gucharmap
> 
>      Available versions:  
> ...

 

EDIT : j'ai fait un emerge --update --deep world, puis un emerge --depclean et un revdep-rebuild. J'ai relancé emerge -auDNvt world pour voir et le message a disparu. Parfait.

----------

